# Adapting the Harbor Freight 8x12 to the AXA 100 series regular quick change tool post



## gt40 (Mar 18, 2010)

I recently got a HF 8x12 lathe and wanted to get the lathemaster qctp. Unfortunately, they are sold out and not getting any new ones in till May or June. Their version seems to be the most popular for these lathes because it has modified tool holders for proper alignment. Instead, I found a new way of allowing the standard 100 series to fit so I ordered the standard AXA 100 series from LMS.

First, I machined the boss flat with the compound so it was all the same height. Next I drilled and tapped the existing hole where the boss was to fit the big bolt on the axa qctp. You need a 9/16- 18 tap. I picked one up at the local OSH. The tap specified a 33/64 drill. They didn't have that so I used an existing 1/2" drill.

After putting the qctp on the lathe for fitment, I found that the tool holder wouldn't go down enough for proper tool alignment. This is why some have used cut down tool holders or the LMS machined compound that is thinner where the qctp goes. 

Instead, I machined 2 edges of the compound to allow the tool holder to be lowered to the proper height. It now allows a wide range of adjustment and alignment using standard lower cost tool holders while base of the compound retains its stock thickness and rigidity.

Here are some pics:





































It is a simple mod: machine the two edges and drill and tap a hole. I figured I would give it a try as LMS has stock and modified compounds in stock if I screwed up.

I can't wait for my tooling to come in. Ordered some 1/2 indexable cutters, inserts and boring bar.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool but what do you do when you need to use the compound at an angle?

I have the LM TP with their modified holders but still have to mill about 40 thou off to use 1/2" tools.


----------



## gt40 (Mar 18, 2010)

darkzero said:


> Cool but what do you do when you need to use the compound at an angle?
> 
> I have the LM TP with their modified holders but still have to mill about 40 thou off to use 1/2" tools.


 
I machined off a bit more than necessary to allow for about 10 degree adjustment. The compound adjusts too so I think it should be fine for most things. I am still learning here though. Why not just adjust the compound instead of the qctp to change the angle?


----------



## darkzero (Mar 18, 2010)

gt40 said:


> Why not just adjust the compound instead of the qctp to change the angle?


 
Yes that is what I was referring to. When you angle your compound you won't be able to set your TP parallel/perpendicular to the spindle. No big deal I guess if you never need to turn a short taper or thread using the straight feed method.

Sounds like you are having fun with your new toys. I still enjoy using my 8x14 although the 6 jaw is gone.


----------



## gt40 (Mar 19, 2010)

darkzero said:


> Yes that is what I was referring to. When you angle your compound you won't be able to set your TP parallel/perpendicular to the spindle. No big deal I guess if you never need to turn a short taper or thread using the straight feed method.
> 
> Sounds like you are having fun with your new toys. I still enjoy using my 8x14 although the 6 jaw is gone.


 
I see now what you mean. I got home and machined it further. Now I can move the qctp and align it better. basically made one cut:

















Here it is with the compound at 30 degrees and aligned 90 degrees to the chuck with more room for adjustment available.

What happened to your 6 jaw?


----------

